# Fantails with rollers?



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

What happens when you mate fantail cock with roller hen or fantail hen with roller cock? what kinda offspring?


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

A Mutt pigeon is all.


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> A Mutt pigeon is all.


1.Will it have splash of colors of their parents?
2.Will it be physically healthy?
3.Will it have features of both their parents?

Because I want black and white Fantails,I am paring my black and white roller
with my pure white fantails that's why I am breeding them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The only way to get that type of fantail is to find stock of that color breed with.
Crossing to another breed is not the best way to achieve your goal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They could come out any different color, and they won't look like a fantail at all. You won't get the color you want by doing that. You will get a mixed breed that doesn't look like either parent. Wouldn't work.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

You could get a roller with a very small not upright fan, but not a complete fan. I did the experiment twice with fantails male and roller hen, roller male fantail hen,got two half fans, one roller, and one that looks fantail but tail doesn't go up. So unless that is somthing you want i would just get another fantail.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have an Indian fan mated to a cute little roller hen. Hatched 2 babies. Neither one looks fan at all.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Breeding fantail to roller*

Breeding a color into a breed from another breed is a long road back to something remotely representative to the either of the originals. It can and has been done, but the question is how long do you want to spend working it.

With colors like white and black which are available in both rollers and fantails why even undertake that task. Go get a bird of desired breed in the desired color.

I see to many birds that unscrupulous breeders have been using in their projects being passed off to unknowing fanciers. These folks should be hung up by their thumbs. Case in point on the linked auction. That bird is supposed to be a frill stencil ROLLER. Nope just a colored up mongrel that still possesses the Oriental Frill head, beak, and cobby short body.

http://www.fancypigeonauction.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=fancypigeons&item=1421354873


----------

